# Welchen Gaming-Laptop f?r Transport Fever 2 u.?.?



## Gamer198012 (16. November 2020)

Hallo Forum,

ich überlege zum Black Friday (hoffentlich gibt es gute Angebote) mir einen Gaming-Laptop anzuschaffen, mit dem Spiele wie Transport Fever 2, Anno 1800  ö. ä. flüssig mit allen Details und großen Karten spielbar ist.
Worauf muss man achten? Habt ihr eine konkrete Empfehlung? Oder sollte man eher auf einen PC statt Laptop setzen?

Viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2020)

Gamer198012 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> ich überlege zum Black Friday (hoffentlich gibt es gute Angebote) mir einen Gaming-Laptop anzuschaffen, mit dem Spiele wie Transport Fever 2, Anno 1800  ö. ä. flüssig mit allen Details und großen Karten spielbar ist.
> Worauf muss man achten? Habt ihr eine konkrete Empfehlung? Oder sollte man eher auf einen PC statt Laptop setzen?
> ...



Was kannst du denn ausgeben? Fall es ein PC wird: Hast du schon Monitor und ne Tastatur? 

Bis zu einem gewissen Preis ist ein Notebook durchaus okay, weil du da Monitor und meisten auch ne Windows-Lizenz schon dabei hast. Aber es dreht sich irgendwann - dann  bekommst du fürs Geld nen stärkeren PC UND Monitor+Windows. und den PC kannst du in 2-3 Jahren per neuer Grafikkarte wieder fit für neueste Games machen - bei nem Notebook geht das nicht. Hast du einen Grund, warum es eher ein Notebook werden sollte?


----------



## Gamer198012 (16. November 2020)

Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Laptop sein. Klar, hin und wieder wäre es angenehm, wenn man nicht an einen bestimmten Raum gebunden wäre, aber ein Muss ist das nicht. 
Viel wichtiger ist, wo ich das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis für meinem Ansprüche finde. 

Ich habe allerdings auch keine großartigen Kenntnisse, um Komponenten auszutauschen oder selbst zusammen zu bauen.

Ein Budget habe ich mir nicht gesetzt, da ich überhaupt nicht weiß, was für ein Gesamtpaket ich für meine Ansprüche benötige(Transport-Fever 2, Anno 1802 etc.) und was ich das dann kosten muss.
Insgesamt bin ich auch eher ein Gelegenheitsspieler.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2020)

Gamer198012 schrieb:


> Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Laptop sein. Klar, hin und wieder wäre es angenehm, wenn man nicht an einen bestimmten Raum gebunden wäre, aber ein Muss ist das nicht.
> Viel wichtiger ist, wo ich das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis für meinem Ansprüche finde.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings auch keine großartigen Kenntnisse, um Komponenten auszutauschen oder selbst zusammen zu bauen.
> ...


Also, wenn du vor allem Anno 1800 in höheren Details auf Full-HD spielen willst, sollte es eine Nvidia GTX 1660 Super als Minimum sein. Die gibt es ab 200€. Dazu eine ordentliche CPU, wobei man es nicht übertreiben muss - ein Core i5-10400F oder Ryzen 5 3600 wäre da gut , die kosten 150-180€. Dann 16GB RAM, vlt auch direkt 32GB, damit du lange keine Sorgen hast. Eine SSD für Windows und Spiele, da sollten 1000GB reichen. Falls nicht, kannst du auch günstig noch eine normale Festplatte einbauen. Dazu Gehäuse, Netzteil, CPU-Kühler. 

So ein PC kostet Dich dann 750€, dazu kommt noch Windows. Eine "richtige" Lizenz kostet 80€ und mehr, aber es gibt auch bei eBay Lizenzen, die von Firmen stammen, weil sie quasi übrig sind. Die kosten dann nur 10-20€. Da kann es aber sein, falls du mal den PC neu installierst, dass der Key dann nicht mehr geht. 

Das gleiche als Laptop kostet eher 1000€. und dann hast du da eine nicht ganz so gute CPU, eine etwas schwächere Grafikkarte und nur 480-512GB SSD-Platz. Mit größerer SSD oder 512GB SSD + 1000GB HDD kosten vergleichbare Notebooks aktuell gleich 200€ mehr, was natürlich völlig unverhältnismäßig ist, aber nicht nur an der SSD liegt. 

Es gibt da auch Fertig-PCs mit einem fairen Preis, zB https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p102656   der hat einen Ryzen 5 3500X, fast so stark wie der 3600, und Windows ist mit dabei. Die SSD wäre kleiner als in meinem Vorschlag, man kann aber eine größere auswählen.



Das nur so als Idee. Wenn du mehr gerechnet hast beim Preis, kannst du natürlich einen stärkeren PC nehmen, der bei Anno dann noch besser flutscht. Bei Anno braucht man vor allem später, wenn die Welt dann viele Einwohner hat, viel CPU-Power, aber eine starke Grafikkarte ist auch immer gut.


----------



## Gamer198012 (17. November 2020)

erstmal danke für die Tipps.
Nach längerem Überlegen tendiere ich doch eher zum Laptop, da ich einfach nicht den Platz habe mir noch einen großen Monitor und Rechner irgendwo hinzustellen.  Da ist ein Laptop, den ich einfach zuklappen kann schon angenehmer.
Auf der anderen Seite mache ich mir Gedanken, dass das Spielvergnügen durch einen lautstarken Lüfter getrübt wird, der ja naturgemäß eben direkt auf dem Schreibtisch und nicht unterm Schreibtisch werkelt. 

?Es gibt ja von Acer die Nitro-Serie oder von Monster-Notebook die Tulpar-Serie. Gibt es da ein Modell, welches empfehlenswert ist und anhand der Daten das Optimum aus Transport Fever 2 herausholen würde und eben dann vergleichbar mit einem Desktop-PC wäre (dafür dann etwas teurer)?

?Soweit ich mich erkundigt habe, sind für solche Art von Strategiespielen mit großen Karten etc. vor allem die Grafikkarte wichtig, während für Baller-Spiele die Priorität beim Prozessor liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2020)

Gamer198012 schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die Tipps.
> Nach längerem Überlegen tendiere ich doch eher zum Laptop, da ich einfach nicht den Platz habe mir noch einen großen Monitor und Rechner irgendwo hinzustellen.  Da ist ein Laptop, den ich einfach zuklappen kann schon angenehmer.
> Auf der anderen Seite mache ich mir Gedanken, dass das Spielvergnügen durch einen lautstarken Lüfter getrübt wird, der ja naturgemäß eben direkt auf dem Schreibtisch und nicht unterm Schreibtisch werkelt.
> 
> ?Es gibt ja von Acer die Nitro-Serie oder von Monster-Notebook die Tulpar-Serie. Gibt es da ein Modell, welches empfehlenswert ist und anhand der Daten das Optimum aus Transport Fever 2 herausholen würde und eben dann vergleichbar mit einem Desktop-PC wäre (dafür dann etwas teurer)?


Transport Fever 2 wird nicht viel Power brauchen, da kannst du zur Not auch die Grafikkarte auf einen Modus stellen, in dem sie Strom spart und daher so kühl bleibt, dass die Lüftung leise ist. Aber Anno 1800 ist halt ein anderes Kaliber. Die Frage ist, ob diese Art von Lautheit dich sehr stört. Das ist bei Notebooks ein eher hoher, föhnender Ton. 

Wegen der Modelle: ein Acer Nitro mit einer GTX 1660 Ti kostet halt dann ab 1070€ aufwärts, aber mit nur 8GB RAM. Für Anno wären vlt 16GB besser, da geht es dann ab knapp 1200€ los.  Kann natürlich sein, dass es zum Black-Weekend Angebote gibt. Aber ansonsten sind es halt 1200€ für ein Gerät, das ungefähr so schnell wie der von mir verlinkte PC für 730 Euro ist.


Ein Gedanke zu nem PC: Das Gehäuse kann ja eh da stehen, wo es nicht stört. Tastatur und Maus nehmen nicht mehr Platz weg als Notebook+Maus und könnten nach Nutzung auch in einer Schublade verschwinden. Und ein Monitor: wenn es kein riesiges Ding ist, würde der auch nur am Ende des Schreibtisches eine Fläche von vielleicht 70x20cm brauchen, oder man könnte ihn auch per Halterung an die Wand machen. Das Platzargument finde ich immer schwach bei Notebook, außer man will nach der Nutzung wirklich GAR nix mehr von den Geräten auch nur erahnen können.  



> ?Soweit ich mich erkundigt habe, sind für solche Art von Strategiespielen mit großen Karten etc. vor allem die Grafikkarte wichtig, während für Baller-Spiele die Priorität beim Prozessor liegt.


 Ähm, eigentlich eher umgekehrt. Bei Strategie muss die CPU ja die ganzen Einheiten, auch die der KI, steuern und zB Warenkreisläufe berechnen usw usw., aber wenn du da rumscrollst und zoomst, machst du das ja nicht hektisch, so dass die Grafikkarte nicht ganz so wichtig ist. Klar muss die ein Minimum beherrschen, aber da ist die CPU relativ gesehen wichtiger, das sieht man gerade bei Anno 1800, wo die Performance bei großen Städten in späteren Spielständen extrem einbrechen kann, wenn die CPU nicht so gut ist. 

Bei Shootern aber braucht du gerade wegen der schnellen Kamerabewegungen eine gute Grafikkarte. Was bei Shootern aber auch stimmt ist, dass es im Multiplayer rein von der Verwaltung der Daten her inzwischen so ist, dass man besser eine CPU mit mindestens 8 Kernen hat - da geht es aber nicht so sehr um die CPU-Power, sondern darum, dass mehrere Dinge parallel laufen müssen. Die Grafikkarte ist da aber viel wichtiger, um hohe FPS-Werte zu haben.


----------



## Gamer198012 (17. November 2020)

danke Herbboy,  da wird einem erstmal klar, wie wenig Ahnung man selbst so hat 

Ich hatte jetzt angenommen, dass Transport Fever 2 von den Anforderungen ungefähr dem von Anno 1800 entspricht, womit ich ja komplett falsch liege.
Da mir solche Spiele gefallen und ich denke, dass ich nach Transport Fever 2 dann sicherlich auch genau so ein Spiel wie Anno 1800 in Angriff nehmen würde, müsste ich ja eher die Anforderungen nach den Voraussetzungen für Anno berücksichtigen.

Deine Argumente für PC und gegen Laptop sind stimmig. Das mit dem Geräusch vom Lüfter würde mich wohl ziemlich stören und wenn ein ungefähr gleich starker Laptop 1200 Euro statt 730 Euro als PC-Variante kostet, ist das schon eine Hausnummer.

Wie würden denn deine Empfehlungen in der Konfiguration aussehen, wenn Anno 1800 als Maßstab genommen werden würde? Was mir bei den Laptops wohl eher auch gefallen hat, dass es da nahezu nur Komplett-Sets gibt, da ich mich mit den eigenen Konfigurationsoptionen, wie dies z.B. bei der von dir genannten Seite überhaupt nicht auskenne. Gibt es da auch empfehlenswerte Fertigkonfigurationen, die man vielleicht auch mal am Black Friday beobachten könnte (also eine bestimmte Modellkonfiguration wie dies bei den Laptops z.B. für die Nitro-Serie gelten würde)?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2020)

Gamer198012 schrieb:


> danke Herbboy,  da wird einem erstmal klar, wie wenig Ahnung man selbst so hat
> 
> Ich hatte jetzt angenommen, dass Transport Fever 2 von den Anforderungen ungefähr dem von Anno 1800 entspricht, womit ich ja komplett falsch liege.
> Da mir solche Spiele gefallen und ich denke, dass ich nach Transport Fever 2 dann sicherlich auch genau so ein Spiel wie Anno 1800 in Angriff nehmen würde, müsste ich ja eher die Anforderungen nach den Voraussetzungen für Anno berücksichtigen.


 Also, komplett falsch liegst du nicht. Die "empfohlenen" Anforderungen sind bei beiden Games sehr ähnlich, aber Anno hat halt, weil du die ganzen Einwohner "wuselartig" in den Städten einzeln simuliert bekommst, vor allem bei der CPU bei fortgeschrittenen Spielständen höhere Ansprüche.





> Deine Argumente für PC und gegen Laptop sind stimmig. Das mit dem Geräusch vom Lüfter würde mich wohl ziemlich stören und wenn ein ungefähr gleich starker Laptop 1200 Euro statt 730 Euro als PC-Variante kostet, ist das schon eine Hausnummer.
> 
> Wie würden denn deine Empfehlungen in der Konfiguration aussehen, wenn Anno 1800 als Maßstab genommen werden würde? Was mir bei den Laptops wohl eher auch gefallen hat, dass es da nahezu nur Komplett-Sets gibt, da ich mich mit den eigenen Konfigurationsoptionen, wie dies z.B. bei der von dir genannten Seite überhaupt nicht auskenne. Gibt es da auch empfehlenswerte Fertigkonfigurationen, die man vielleicht auch mal am Black Friday beobachten könnte (also eine bestimmte Modellkonfiguration wie dies bei den Laptops z.B. für die Nitro-Serie gelten würde)?



Also, ich hab früher nie Fertig-PCs empfohlen, da die fast immer deutlich teurer als Selbstbau oder "Komponenten wählen und zusammenbauen lassen" waren. Bei Agando hab ich halt oft faire Zusammenstellungen gehen, und der verlinkte PC passt an sich schon so, wie er ist. Du könntest vlt noch ne Festplatte einbauen lassen, oder eine größere SSD, das geht über die Menüs im Shop ja sehr leicht.

Ansonsten gibt es leider SO viele PCs, dass ich unmöglich sagen kann "Behalt DEN mal im Auge, falls es ein BlackFriday-Angebot gibt"    Aber eine GTX 1660 Super oder noch besser eine AMD RX 5600 XT oder 5700 (XT) oder Nvidia RTX 2060 - das sollte als Grafikkarte drin sein. Als CPU ein Ryzen 5 2600 oder höhere Modellnummer oder Ryzen 5 3500 oder höhere Nummer oder ein Intel Core i5 oder i7 mit einer 9000er oder 10000er-Modellnummer. 16GB RAM sollte der PC auch haben, und eine SSD als Laufwerk. 

Du kannst auch mal zb bei Amzon, Saturn, MediaMarkt, Cyberport usw. schauen - bei MediaMarkt zB gibt es im Sortiment Dutzende PCs mit ner ordentlichen CPU und einer GTX 1660 Super ab etwa 730€, wobei die günstigen PCs eine längere Lieferzeit haben. Aber der hier zB https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/captiva-advanced-gaming-i57-279-gaming-pc-mit-i-77665245.html  wäre meinem Vorschlag ähnlich, hat aber kein Windows dabei, und evlt ist die SSD eine "normale" und keine extra-schnelle, was aber auch nicht schlimm wäre. 

Oder hier mit ner AMD RX 5600 XT https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/captiva-advanced-gaming-i54-780-gaming-pc-mit-i-76570399.html  ganz okay, aber nur 8GB RAM - das passt nicht zu dem ansonsten ziemlich starken PC für den Preis....


Was würdest du denn maximal ausgeben? Wenn du das sagst, kann ich Dir ja sagen, welche Eckdaten du dafür bei nem Angebot erwarten kannst.


----------



## Gamer198012 (18. November 2020)

Also vom Budget her würde ich 1000-1500 Euro sagen.  Dann aber auch inkl. passenden Curved Monitor.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

Gamer198012 schrieb:


> Also vom Budget her würde ich 1000-1500 Euro sagen.  Dann aber auch inkl. passenden Curved Monitor.


 ok, aber was heißt für dich "passend" ? Die gibt es in 24 Zoll für 130€, aber auch in 32 Zoll für über 1000€


----------



## Gamer198012 (18. November 2020)

ok , passend wäre so 24 Zoll.  Allerdings gibt es ja wieder Unterschiede, ob Full HD oder Wqhd, 4k o.ä. unterstützt wird...


----------



## LesterPG (18. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Transport Fever 2 wird nicht viel Power brauchen, da kannst du zur Not auch die Grafikkarte auf einen Modus stellen, in dem sie Strom spart und daher so kühl bleibt, dass die Lüftung leise ist.


Täusch Dich nicht, in forgeschrittenen Städten hab ich schon dicke Boliden ruckeln sehen !
Noch erträglich aber sehr deutlich sichtbar.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Täusch Dich nicht, in forgeschrittenen Städten hab ich schon dicke Boliden ruckeln sehen !
> Noch erträglich aber sehr deutlich sichtbar.


 Ich meinte das nur im Vergleich zu Anno, was bei größeren Siedlungen sehr stark einbricht bei nicht-ausreichenden CPUs und AFAIK deutlicher als TF2. Die empfohlenen Hardwaredaten sind ja bei beiden wiederum sehr ähnlich.

@Gamer: ich würde Dir 27 Zoll WQHD empfehlen, falls 27 nicht definitiv zu groß ist.


----------



## Gamer198012 (18. November 2020)

Hallo Herbboy,

ich habe hier mal 3 Zusammenstellungen und wollte mal wissen, was du davon hältst.  Ich hatte hier mal Vorschläge bei diversen Shops speziell für ein flüssiges Spielen von Transport Fever 2 und Anno 1800 angefordert.
Da ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen habe, dass einige zwar gute Bauteile für Grafik und Prozessor verwenden, aber dann - um den Preis geringer anbieten zu können - auf billige Teile wie laute Lüfter u.ä. zurückgreifen, wäre ich hier auf deine Meinung oder alternative Empfehlung gespannt:

*1. Vorschlag für 1615 Euro (mit Monitor, ohne Tastatur, Maus)*

PC-Gehäuse - PC Intel Advanced Gaming PC 61016 AeroCool Cylon, RGB, schwarz, Glasfenster, 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 2x Klinke
Prozessor Intel Core i7-10700, 8x 2.90 GHz (TurboBoost bis zu 4.80 GHz) 
Kühler be quiet! Pure Rock 2 150W 
Mainboard ASUS TuF Gaming B460-Plus 
Arbeitsspeicher 16 GB DDR4-RAM 2666 MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX 
Grafik MANLI GeForce RTX 2060 Super, 8 GB, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort 
1. Festplatte 512 GB M.2 Solid State Drive (SSD) 
2. Festplatte 1 TB Toshiba HDD SATA III 
Netzteil 600W be quiet! System Power 9, 80+ Bronze 
Soundkarte on Board Sound 
WLAN TP-Link WLAN PCIe Card 300 Mbit 2.4 GHz 
Schnittstellen 1 x HDMI ¦ 1 x DisplayPort ¦ 1 x LAN (Gigabit Ethernet) ¦ 1 x TOSLINK ¦ 6 x USB 3.2 Gen 1 ¦ 1 x Audio Line-In - mini-jack ¦ 1 x Audio Line-Out - minijack ¦ 1 x Mikrofon - mini-jack ¦ 1 x PS/2-Tastatur/-maus ¦ 1 x Audio LineOut (Mitte/Subwoofer) - mini-jack ¦ 1 x Audio Line-Out (hinten) - mini-jack ¦ 1 x Audio Line-Out (Side Surround) - mini-jack 
Interne Schnittstellen 4 x USB 2.0 - Stiftleiste ¦ 2 x USB 3.2 Gen 1 - Stiftleiste ¦ 1 x Seriell - Stiftleiste ¦ 1 x Audio - Stiftleiste 
Betriebssystem Windows 10 Professional, 64bit 
Montor: 23.6 MSI Optix MAG241CVAPI


*2. Vorschlag 1522 Euro (hier fehlt der Monitor)*

Gehäuse (Case) : Wildrabbit DRACO New RGB Temp Glas
CPU (Prozessor) : Intel Core i7-9700K 8x 3.60 GHz (BX80684I79700K)
Mainboard : MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC LGA 1151 (Buchse H4) Intel Z390 ATX (7B17-002R)
Grafikkarte (VGA Card) :MSI GeForce RTX 2060 Gaming Z 6GB GDDR6 (V375-008R)
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) : 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2.666 MHz DDR4 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16)
SSD : 500GB Samsung 970 EVO Plus M.2 NVMe (MZ-V7S500BW)
Festplatte (HDD) : 1TB Seagate Barracuda 1000GB SATA (ST1000DM010)
Netzteil (PSU) : 700W be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM power supply unit ATX Black (BN299)
CPU Kühler (Cooler) : be quiet! Dark Rock Slim Prozessor Kühler (BK024)
Betriebssystem (wird incl. Treiber fertig installiert) : Microsoft Windows 10 64Bit Professional installiert & Key (Ready to Work - ohne Datenträger)
W-LAN Adapter intern : onBoard WLAN + Bluetooth
Soundkarte : onBoard Sound
LAN Karte : onBoard Gigabit LAN 10/100/1000
Lüfter Front (Oben) : 120mm Standard Gehäuse Lüfter (RGB LED)
Lüfter Front (Mitte) : 120mm Standard Gehäuse Lüfter (RGB LED)
Lüfter Front (Unten) : 120mm Standard Gehäuse Lüfter (RGB LED)
Lüfter Rückseite : 120mm Standard Gehäuse Lüfter (RGB LED)


*3. Vorschlag  826 Euro (mit Monitor, Tastatur und Maus)*
Gehäuse: Aerocool RGB Gaming-Tower RIFT
Netzteil:	be quiet! System Power B9 450 Watt (80+)
Mainboard:	Asus PRIME B450M-K, AMD B450
Prozessor:	AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.9GHz
Cooler:	Original AMD Wraith Stealth Cooler
RAM Speicher:	16GB DDR4-RAM PC-3000 (2x 8GB)
Grafikkarte:	Nvidia GeForce GTX1660 Super 6GB, Palit StormX OC
Netzwerkkarte:	Gigabit-LAN onboard
Soundkarte:	7.1 Soundkarte onboard (8-Kanal)
Betriebssystem:	Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit
Tastatur:	Thermaltake Challenger RGB
Maus:	Maus aus Tastatur/Maus-Set
Bildschirm:	MSI Optix G241VC ("24)
1x USB3.0, 2x USB2.0, 2x Audio (Mikrofon, Line-out) ,SD-Cardreader, 1x PS/2, 4x USB3.0, 2x USB3.1, 1x RJ-45 Netzwerk, 3x Audio (Line-In, Line-Out, Mikrofon), 1x DVI-D, 1x VGA,1x DVI, 1x HDMI, 1x DP


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

Die Teile sehen alle ganz gut aus, wobei der dritte PC am meisten spart - da ist aber höchstens der CPU-Kühler zu "bemängeln", aber selbst der reicht völlig aus, das ist der originale von AMD. Ein Kühler für 20-30€ würde halt einen leiseren Betrieb ermöglichen.


Aber bei Preis-Leistung ist das jetzt zu schwer zu sagen - ich würde da echt mal auf die Wochenend-Angebote warten.  Von der Power her sind die beiden teureren PC ein gutes Stück besser als der dritte, und der erste hat die bessere CPU und Grafikkarte als der zweite PC.


----------



## Gamer198012 (18. November 2020)

Wie sieht das mit dem aufgeführten Monitor aus? 23.6 MSI Optix MAG241CVAPI

Dieser stellt Full HD dar. Aber es gibt ja auch Wqhd. Nur kann ich mir jetzt selbst nicht vorstellen, ob der Unterschied so erheblich ist für Spiele wie Anno 1800 oder Transport Fever 2, um dafür mehr auszugeben.
Von der Hardware sollten ja zumindest Vorschlag 1 und 2 doch auch für Wqhd ausreichend sein?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

Gamer198012 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit dem aufgeführten Monitor aus? 23.6 MSI Optix MAG241CVAPI
> 
> Dieser stellt Full HD dar. Aber es gibt ja auch Wqhd. Nur kann ich mir jetzt selbst nicht vorstellen, ob der Unterschied so erheblich ist für Spiele wie Anno 1800 oder Transport Fever 2, um dafür mehr auszugeben.
> Von der Hardware sollten ja zumindest Vorschlag 1 und 2 doch auch für Wqhd ausreichend sein?


Also, 24 Zoll gilt heutzutage halt als echt klein, außer man hat wirklich wenig Platz. Denn 27 Zoll kostet kaum mehr bei ansonsten gleichen Daten. Wenn es 24 Zoll bleiben sollen, reicht Full-HD. Bei 27 Zoll würde ich WQHD nehmen. Letzteres kostet, wenn der auch noch 144Hz haben soll, 250-300€, damit bist du dabei. D.h. Dann wären für den PC ja immer noch 1200€ locker drin, wenn das Paket ungefähr so viel kosten darf wie die beiden ersten PCs. 

WQHD zeigt halt gerade bei "Wuselspielen" noch mehr Details, was aber bei 24 Zoll vielleicht noch nicht zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Loosa (19. November 2020)

Erstmal hallo im Forum. 


Hat Herb mal wieder von Laptops weggeführt. 
Beim von hinten nach vorne Lesen dachte ich mir, häh, 24", 27" Laptops???

Er hat aber absolut Recht damit, dass man bei Laptops halt auch für den Formfaktor zahlt. Es gibt gute Gründe das in Kauf zu nehmen (Mobilität, Platz, ...). Aber da geht das kompakte Design halt einher mit Geldbeutel und kaum vorhandener Aufrüstbarkeit. Laptops können beim Zocken auch sehr schnell sehr laut werden (Formfaktor erzwingt kleinere Lüfter). In Office mag er noch stumm sein, aber wehe man startet was in 3D.

Mit Hardware kennt Herbboy sich aber aus, da vertraue ich zu 100% auf seine Expertise (auch wenn ich mir manchmal dann doch für €50 mehr das schickere Gehäuse oder Motherboard leiste ).

Ich verfolge Hardwarethemen nur, wenn ich mir selber etwas zulegen will. Neben Herbs Rat finde ich dann auch den PCG Einkaufsführer immer eine gute Richtschnur. Da gibt es regelmäßig drei Konfigurationen, Einsteiger, Mittelklasse und High-End: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...ealen-Spiele-Rechner-zusammenstellen-1350635/

Lautstärke ist bei neueren Systemen zum Glück kein so großes Thema mehr. Umso mehr mit guten Komponenten. Bin ein Fan von Alpenföhn Brocken als CPU Kühler; aber egal was, Standardkühler würde ich nicht nehmen. Das wäre für nur wenige Euro absolut am falschen Ende gespart.

Die Netzteile scheinen mir bei deinen ersten zwei Konfigurationen sehr zu stark zu sein (Herb?). Da kann man vielleicht etwas niedriger gehen (halt angepasst an den Verbrauch der Komponenten), dann ist auch die Effizienz besser. Ungenutzte Leistung kostet tatsächlich mehr im Verbrauch. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall auf ein Markennetzteil bestehen. beQuiet passt.

Bei der Grafikkarte ist die GTX 1660 Mittelklasse der letzten Generation. Da würde ich zumindest mit einer RTX 2060 liebäugeln, die wäre immerhin aktuell. Für Transport Fever oder Anno tut es sicher auch eine 1660. Ist halt kostenmnäßig abzuwägen zwischen für jetzt in Ordnung und Zukunft.


----------



## Gamer198012 (19. November 2020)

Manchmal muss man wirklich einmal alles von allen Seiten beleuchten (lassen) und dafür ist so ein Forum erstklassig, insbesondere wenn man so Glück mit den Forumsteilnehmern hat 

Also das es kein Laptop wird, steht somit fest. Im Moment überlege ich noch, ob ein 27 Zoller dann doch besser wäre. Plötzlich kann man sich doch an den Gedanken gewöhnen, noch irgendwo im Haus Platz dafür freizuschaufeln.
Gibt es denn Empfehlungen für einen guten 27-Zoller Wqhd Curve Monitor? Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich mit den Konfigurationen 1 und 2 hier auch problemlos Anno oder TP2 bei größeren Karten spielen kann? 
Das Schlimmste wäre hier, wenn ich mir ein System anschaffe, bei dem ich dann wieder alles in den Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben muss oder zeitnah neueste Spiele nicht mehr richtig laufen.  Wie schon erwähnt, werden das bei mir wohl eher keine Shooter sein, sondern wohl immer Simulationen.

Von daher bin ich auch was das Budget angeht jetzt schon etwas höher liegend, um dann die nächsten Jahre "Ruhe" zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2020)

Die PCs 1&2 sind auf jeden Fall stark genug. Es KÖNNTE vielleicht bei riesigen Maps mit ganz vielen Einwohnern&co passieren, dass die "maximalen" Details nicht gehen. Aber der Unterschied max zu "hoch" ist optisch gering, bei der Leistung aber oft gleich deutlich zu merken. 


Wegen der Monitore: für 300€ gibt es drei ganz gute, was Preis-Leistung angeht: https://geizhals.de/msi-optix-g27cq4-9s6-3cb01t-002-a2166449.html?hloc=de  und https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-g27qc-a2304341.html?hloc=de und https://geizhals.de/samsung-c27jg50-c27jg52-lc27jg50qquxen-lc27jg52qquxen-a1869341.html?hloc=de   die haben auch alle 144Hz für ein "smoothes" Bild. Es kann aber gut sein, dass einer, der jetzt 400€ kostet, bei den Cyber-Tagen auch für nur 300€ zu haben ist.


----------



## Gamer198012 (20. November 2020)

Danke für die 3 Empfehlungen für Monitore. Ich werde mal schauen, ob es da vielleicht an Black Friday noch Nachlässe gibt.

Eine Konfiguration habe ich noch. Seht ihr da auf den ersten Blick Nachteile in irgendwelchen Bauteilen?

Prozessor	AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6 Kerne 12 Threads 3,7Ghz Turbo bis 4,6Ghz
Prozessorkühler	SilentiumPC Fera 3
Mainboard	MSI B550 A-Pro
RAM	32GB DDR4 3600 CL18 G.Skill Ripjaws V
SSD	1TB M2 Nvme Silicon Power P34A80 Lesen: 3400MB/s Schreiben: 2700MB/s
Grafikkarte	10GB RTX 3080 KFA2/Manli
Netzteil	650W 80+ Gold FSP Hydro G Pro
Gehäuse	SilentiumPC AR7 TG (3 Lüfter Vorinstallier)
Zusätzliche Lüfter	-
Betriebsystem	Windows 10 Pro 64bit


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2020)

Gamer198012 schrieb:


> Danke für die 3 Empfehlungen für Monitore. Ich werde mal schauen, ob es da vielleicht an Black Friday noch Nachlässe gibt.
> 
> Eine Konfiguration habe ich noch. Seht ihr da auf den ersten Blick Nachteile in irgendwelchen Bauteilen?
> 
> ...


Der PC muss aber echt teuer sein bei den Teilen - besser geht es aktuell gar nicht, außer man will wegen Profi-Anwendungen eine CPU mit 8 oder mehr Kernen und eine RTX 3090 wegen ihrer RAM-Menge ^^


----------



## Gamer198012 (20. November 2020)

der liegt bei um die 1700 Euro.

Diese Konfi liegt auch bei ca. 1700 Euro:
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 3,7 GHz (Turbo-Boost bis 4,6 GHz) 6 Kerne
32 GB DDR4-RAM Arbeitsspeicher
Speicher: 1000 GB SSD, 2000 GB HDD
Nvidia GeForce® RTX 3070 8GB
Netzteil 600 W 80 PLUS® Gold zertifiziert
Kühlsystem 	BoostBoxx Liquid B120
3x HDMI, 3x DP, 1x DVI, 2x USB2.0, 1x USB 3.0, 6x USB 3.1, Klinke, 1x PS2, 1x VGA

Was mich aber zunehmend verwirrt - da ich einige Shop auch mal angeschrieben hatte für Empfehlungen - dass die einen sagen, dass für Simulationen eher Prozessorleistung statt Grafikleistung benötigt wird - dort werden dann z.B. AMD Ryzen 9 3900x 12 Kerne/24 Threads 3,8Ghz Turbo: 4,6Ghz empfohlen, aber mit einer 8GB KFA2 RTX 2070 SUPER. 

Andere schreiben, dass die Grafikkarte wichtiger ist und empfehlen eine 10GB RTX 3080 KFA2/Manli, aber dafür nur einen Prozessor mit 6 Kernen wie AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6 Kerne 12 Threads 3,7Ghz Turbo bis 4,6Ghz.

Klar, dann halt in beiden Bereichen höher, aber dann bin ich bei einem Budget, was ich nicht mehr aufbringen möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2020)

Ja, ich schrieb ja, dass Anno ohne gute CPU "einbrechen" kann. Aber ein Ryzen 5 3600 oder 5600X oder auch Core i5-10400F: die haben allesamt 6 Kerne, 12 Threads und sind stark, wobei der neue 5600X nochmal einigen oben drauflegt. Alle drei wären aber gut genug, eine CPU mit viel mehr Kernen muss nicht schneller sein. Ein Ryzen 9 3900X ist zB in Spieletests bei Full HD bis 4K nur 4-10% schneller als eine Ryzen 5 3600. Das heißt: hast du mit dem 3600 nur 30 FPS, dann sind es auch mit dem Ryzen 9 nur 31-34 FPS. Hast du aber sowieso 60 FPS, dann sind es halt mit dem teuren Ryzen 3-6 FPS mehr. Und der Ryzen 5 5600X ist sogar gleichschnell bei 4K und in Full-HD teilweise 15% schneller als der Ryzen 9. Wenn du Sorge wegen "nur" 6 Kernen hast, dann hol Dir maximal einen Ryzen 7 3700X oder 3800X, letzterer hat einen etwas höheren Takt.

Bei der Grafikkarte finde ich eine RXT 3080 aber übertrieben. Anno lief auch mit anderen Karten, bevor es die 3080 überhaupt gab, einwandfrei. Also, mit deutlich schlechteren Karten. Mit einer RTX 2060 Super zB sind 60 FPS bei WQHD und maximalen Details selbst bei späten Spielständen drin.


----------



## Gamer198012 (20. November 2020)

?Ok also ich grenze es jetzt ein auf AMD 5600X. Grafikkarte entweder RTX2070Super oder RTX3070 (je nachdem, wie die Preise sind) sowie 32MB RAM.
?
?Gibt es noch Empfehlungen, welchen Kühler, Chipsatz, welchen RAM, welche SSD, welches Mainboard und welches Gehäuse empfehlenswert wäre? Optimal wäre, wenn jemand Zeit hätte mit den PC einmal auf agando o.ä. zu konfigurieren , denn mit den ganzen Bezeichnungen, die man da in den Konfiguratoren auswählen kann, kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen.
?
?Ich werde auch mal schauen, ob es vielleicht die Tage gute Fertigangebote gibt, wobei ich mit den einzelnen Konfigurationsteilen wie die o.g. dann wohl erst wieder hier posten werde


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2020)

also, wenn du bis zum Cyberfriday oder so wartest, dann würde ich da mal online gehen und Dir Tipps geben. Ansonsten gibt es halt echt massig viele Mainboards usw., da kann ich nicht einfach 3-4 pro Hardware-Kategorie nennen. Bei SSDs ist es so, dass auch eine normale 2,5Zoll schon sehr gut ist. Der große Vorteil zu einer Festplatte ist nicht, dass sie 500-550MB7s schafft (Festplatte 100-120 MB/s), sondern dass sie keine Zugriffzeit hat, weil da keine mechanischen Teile bewegt werden. Eine deutlich teurere M.2-SSD ist zwar dann noch mal 4-5x schneller als eine 2,5-Zoll-SATA-SSD. Aber bei Games wird nicht so viel geladen, als dass sich das wirklich zeigt. Du hast zB mit Festplatte 60 Sekunden, mit SATA-SSD 40 Sekunden mit mit ner sehr schnellen M2-SSD 35 Sekunden Ladezeit, weil beim Laden ja nicht einfach Daten geladen werden, sondern die Daten werden ja auch von der CPU verarbeitet.


----------



## Gamer198012 (21. November 2020)

Hallo Herbboy,

also warten tue ich jetzt mindestens noch bis zum Black Friday. Wäre ja super, wenn du da online wärst und noch "live" ein paar Tipps hättest.
Preislich bin ich mittlerweile jetzt ziemlich hoch, von daher ist das auch noch nicht alles in Stein gemeißelt, wobei ich damit dann wahrscheinlich wirklich einige Jahre Ruhe hätte.

Vorerst habe ich jetzt einfach mal das Folgende Konfiguriert:

Gehäuse	be quiet! Pure Base 500DX schwarz
Design Midi-Tower von be quiet! für ATX, Micro-ATX- & mini-ITX-Boards, modernes Layout, bis zu 6 Lüfter davon 3x 140mm be quiet Pure Wings 2 vorinstalliert, 2x 3.5", 5x 2.5", 7 Erweiterungsslots, 1x USB3.0, 1x USB3.1, 2x Audio, Front LED ARGB, Internal ARGB, 232x463x450mm (BxHxT)

Netzteil	be quiet! Straight Power Gold 750 Watt
135mm Silent Wings 3 Lüfter, 4x PCIe, Kabelmangement (Voll-Modular), 80 PLUS Gold Zertifizierung (Effizienz bis 93.6, Lüfterdrehzahl max. 1800rpm, dB(A) 8.4 (20% Last) / 9.01 (50% Last) / 21.23 (100% Last)

Mainboard	MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk, AMD B550
AMD B550 Chipset, Sockel AM4, ATX, 4x DDR4 (bis 128GB max. 5100MHz), 1x PCI Express 4.0 x16, 1x PCI Express 3.0 x16, 2x PCI Express x1, 7.1 Sound (High Definition Audio), Gigabit-LAN, 6x SATA 6Gb/s, 1x M.2 (PCIe 4.0),2x USB3.1, 5x USB3.0, 4x USB2.0

Prozessor	AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6x 4.6GHz
Hexa-Core, 12 Threads, 6x 3.7GHz, 4.6GHz Turbo-Core, 32MB L3-Cache, 95 Watt, Sockel AM4

Cooler	Scythe Mugen 5
Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 130x154.5x113mm • Lüfter: 120x120x27mm, 300-1200rpm, 86.93m³/h, 4-24.9dB(A) • Gewicht: 890g • Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Sockel: 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, AM4, FM1, FM2, FM2+ • Besonderheiten: 6 Heatpipes

RAM Speicher
Unterstützt	32GB DDR4-RAM PC-3600 (2x 16GB)
overclocking DDR4-RAM, G.Skill Ripjaws V, 2x 16GB, Dual Chandell, Aluminium Heatspreader rot, PCB schwarz
4x DDR4-RAM Sockel (bis 128GB) Dual-Channel Speicher-Architektur unterstützt DDR4 5100MHz Speichermodule

Grafikkarte	Nvidia GeForce RTX3070 8GB, MSI Gaming X Trio
8192MB GDDR6X-RAM, 256bit, 5888 CUDA-Recheneinheiten (Cores), Taktung: 1500MHz / 1730MHz Boost, 1x HDMI, 3x Display-Port

M.2 / Optane	NVME M.2 SSD 1TB Kingston A2000

1. Festplatte / SSD	keine Festplatte

Optisches Laufwerk	kein optisches Laufwerk

Netzwerkkarte	Dual Gigabit-LAN onboard
auf dem Mainboard integrierte Dual Gigabit-Netzwerkkarte

Wireless LAN	Asus WLAN Stick USB-AC54 1300 Mbit

Soundkarte	7.1 Soundkarte onboard (8-Kanal)

Anschlüsse vorn	Die Nutzung der Front-Anschlüsse ist abhängig von der Verfügbarkeit der entsprechenden internen Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard 1x USB3.0 1x USB3.1 2x Audio

Anschlüsse hinten	1x PS/2 1xUSB-C 3.1 1x USB3.1 2x USB3.0 2x USB2.0 1x 2.5GBase-T (Realtek RTL8125B-CG) 1x RJ-45 Netzwerk 5x Audio (Line-In, Line-Out, Mikrofon),1x Toslink 1x HDMI 2.1 1x DP 1.4 USB BIOS Flashback 1x HDMI 3x DP

Erweiterungsslots	1x PCI Express 4.0 x16 1x PCI Express 3.0 x4 2x PCI Express x1

Laufwerksanschlüsse	6x SATA 6Gb/s RAID 0/1/10 1x M.2

Betriebssystem	Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit
Installation & Treiber einrichten


Wenn ich das bei Agando so durchkonfiguriere, liege ich mit 1912 Euro preislich sogar noch über der o.g. mit der RTX3080, die bei 1740 Euro lag.
Kann ich mir so gar nicht erklären. Kannst du das an den Bauteilen erkennen, warum die unter #21 günstiger rauskommt? Die war allerdings auch nicht bei Agando.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2020)

Es gibt halt einige vorkonfigurierte PCs, die deswegen günstiger sind. Ein Abändern ist bei Agando wiederum recht teuer, da zahlst du meist mehr drauf als das jeweilige Teil eigentlich mehr kostet. Je mehr Du änderst, desto weiter geht die Aufpreis-Schere auseinander. Etwas ändern würde ich da nur um Details.

750W wären übrigens etwas übertrieben für eine RTX 3070.


----------



## Gamer198012 (21. November 2020)

Ja, daher hoffe ich auch, dass es da am Black Friday etwas gutes Vorkonfiguriertes geben wird.


----------

